# ammo blaster loud!



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

considering its been raining all day, it was a good day.
recieved new zillas and mounted them, sold monsters, and recieved ammo blaster all by early afternoon. so here is the ammo blaster. i had it done in Predator cammo. it fits my need for a portable , self contained , water resistant , LOUD blue tooth speaker system. i will be using my plasma cutter to make a mounting base for it and a rubber T strap to secure it to the bike. i'm really impressed with it. did i say its loud? i really dig how many power options it gives you. very well thought out and made.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice.. Let us know how it holds up.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had one since June (about 3 washes and no issues). I LOVE IT, I use it in my pickup and my big truck! I hope u got the blue tooth. The blue tooth actually has better sound quality vs. Using the 3.5mm cable. I suggest sealing it again to ur own satification. And yes the blue tooth will transmit just fine from the inside with the lid closed. I made the mistake of mounting my bluetooth to the out side and the last time I washed my bike it bit the dust. (I contacted Eric, he told which one to buy and I'm back in action) ur Gunna love that thing man!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yup. got bluetooth. eric sold the company to the guy that was doing the hydrographics for him. this guy is super cool and striving to get your order to you quickly. was very impressed with it yesterday while riding. pretty versatile sound box.


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

So are the kicker speakers actually marine speakers? I see some of them are ported, can you order them without the port?


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tweek said:


> So are the kicker speakers actually marine speakers? I see some of them are ported, can you order them without the port?


Um, Idk, but I'm pretty sure u can. Just let him know when u order. Some boxes are already made and some made to order. I've never dealt with the new owner. But the old owner was the same way, customer service and customer satisfaction is off the charts with these guys. And yes all the components in the box are marine grade. The blue tooth is not tho. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, so you leave yours on the bike when you wash it?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yes mine are kicker 6.5 marine, kicker marine tweeters and pyle marine amp. i use a single velco strap to mount it to the bike. i botled the single stainless loop for the strap onto the rad mounting plate. as far as washing goes....havnt figured that out yet. probably just lightly spray with water mist and wipe dry. and yes the new owner is all about making you happy.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Tweek said:


> Thanks, so you leave yours on the bike when you wash it?


Yep I leave it on the bike when I wash it. I don't hit it direct tho. And I use a 1in ratchet strap to strap it to the bike. Mine is not permanent Cuz I use my blaster at work also. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

When you get a chance could you see what the model pyle amp comes in it?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

im at work but it's a pyle marine amp. it more than does the job and does not seem to overheat. even being on all day. i think a 240 or something. ill look tomorrow moring when i get home for you.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Jake, that looks good. Can you post more pics ? I already have ammo cans on the front of my bike I might just swap out one for that.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

absalutley. im on duty today and will not be home until tomorrow afternoon though.


----------

